# Symba - Never End Up Broke (blew my Sub)



## 8_Tz_Baby (4 mo ago)

so awhile back I popped my cherry...aka I burnt the **** out ov my 4 ohm 12" dvc, this was the song I played, it just released at the time and I really liked the overall vibe ov the song. so, I played it back to back and then all ov a sudden it was quite....

I enjoy the album also, sonic wise it feels good to play this album. I used a YouTube music to play it, as ov today I compared it to other songs I frequently play and they looked fine but then I played this song and it started clipping. so this song is a heavy hitter, non ov the bass songs I play clip, not like this one, its slight but noticeable.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

You remember me saying this in one of your other post?



ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Yes, your risking clipping. But it also depends on the music your listening to. Some music is recorded quiter and won't harm anything. Just always listen carefully if you ever take it past that. I never even take it to my max which is 30/40 cuz by 26 its loud as hell. But there is some songs that aren't very loud to begin with and I'll take it all the way to 30. But soon as that song is done volume comes back down



It also works the other way. Some music is recorded louder than others so there's a possibility of clipping more with a louder track. Especially bass heavy songs since we like to go -db over laps on our bass amps.


----------

